# My new Axe!!



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Well after months of wearing down my wife, and justifying the need for a 3rd guitar, my baby arrived this evening!!










































The quality is far beyond all expectations, and it sounds so sweet.

Nige


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That is gorgeous!! :argie: 

A thing to cherish - nice purchase Nige :thumb:

(what are the other 2, just out of interest?)


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

A Gibson raw worn white melody maker, and an Ibanez RG420FB


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice! And Honeyburst too! I miss my old LP Standard


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Wowzers! That baby's pretty! So, what's a "Traditional" rocking in terms of Neck profile, wood and pickups etc?

1960s, Mahog/maple and PAFs?


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

57 humbuckers, maple top, weight relieved, unlike the standard that is chambered, rosewood fingerboard, mother of pearl inlays.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

nilitara said:


> 57 humbuckers, maple top, weight relieved, unlike the standard that is chambered, rosewood fingerboard, mother of pearl inlays.


Nice!! Fat or thin neck?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't think you get a choice any more on a Standard and I don't think there is a choice on the Traditional full stop. I believe the Traditional is based on the 80s LP Standards (presumably post Norlin). That looks like a very nice guitar, was that the pick of the ones you played?

I had a (just) post Norlin LP Custom which had a similar mass to that of a BMW 5 Series, but did sound nice.

I don't know what I think about weight relief. Well I do, but...... :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I know diddly squat about guitars but I have to say that looks a thing of beauty, don't place it sideways on your wooden floor though.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Hubba and indeed,hubba.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Just noticed it's not running the top hats for the knobs, no biggie, but something I like on an LP  

What rig you running it through?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow no need to detail that kit looks stunning


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

nick.s said:


> Just noticed it's not running the top hats for the knobs, no biggie, but something I like on an LP


That was defo an 80s thing on LPs, so I think the Traditional is following its 80s heritage.


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Very nice mate, I love mine (all of them!).... And unwrapping a brand new one, nothing like it.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Nige, I have an 81' Deluxe in a natural wood colour which I adore, but I love that effect on yours (flametop?)

Just picked up my new amp tonight, a Blackstar HT-40, downsized from a Vox AC30, and its a little beast!

Sorry to hijack the thread!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I'm running it through a Tiny terror & ppc112 cab


----------



## fezza (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful guitar, I'm very jealous:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good slash! I have a Jackson rhoads and a washburn acoustic.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice purchase! If I pictured the perfect guitar that would be it! What did you have to do to get the baal and chain to agree??


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

That's gorgeous. I saw this thread at work but photobuckets blocked so couldnt see the pics. Couldnt wait to get hone to check it out 

I've only ever played a les Paul a couple of times and my god was it heavy lol. Beautiful Vuitton to sit down and play but I couldn't gig with one. Id need a sit down after a few songs lol.

Congrats on a brilliant purchase fella


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Lovely guitar, may be biased as I am a Gibson man myself! Congrats!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely Axe.

I bet you are really pleased with it.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Cheers guys

So happy with it, sounds so sweet, it is heavy, very heavy!! I was going to opt for the standard, which is chambered, but have no regrets with getting the Traditional.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can't beat a gibson..

SG lover myself.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Stunning! Enjoy every single note that comes out of it!


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

nilitara said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well after months of wearing down my wife, and justifying the need for a 3rd guitar, my baby arrived this evening!!
> 
> ...


That is pure dung in MHO!! I'm a Fender man till I die!! You have a sweet guitar thr man, although alot of that is in the name on the headstock!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

rcwilson said:


> That is pure dung in MHO!! I'm a Fender man till I die!! You have a sweet guitar thr man, although alot of that is in the name on the headstock!


Hagstrom for me. Gibson's are too pricey for me and Fenders feel like toys.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Fender better than gibson roflhahahalol. This isn't the jokes section you know 
Id rather have most things than fender. Gibson, Jackson, charvel, dean, ibanez ......... Tescos own, argos beginner kits....... And now a fender.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

ROFL

That's too funny Hoikey.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the LP Traditional. Nice looking guitar. I've got an LP Studio myself.... amongst a few others much to my other half's dismay 

I had a horrible habit of spontaneous gear buys. I'm not actually too sure how many guitars I've got at the moment (most are at my parents place because I haven't got the space). My favorite I'd have to say though is my Fender Baja Tele 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------

